# Gardening and game crashes



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 19, 2017)

Anyone having their game crash after they do an action at the garden? I do, and it's getting on my nerves. It makes me want to rage quit on the garden until it gets fixed. *Insert multiple angry emoticons here*


----------



## Soigne (Dec 19, 2017)

it was happening to me last night a lot, i just gave up until later today.

whoops, not crashing. i was getting errors and having to return to the main screen a lot.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 19, 2017)

The garden doesn’t usually crash for me, but it lags. Pretty badly, actually. It also crashed two or three times when I visited my friends‘ gardens. Considering that it runs on a bleeding-edge phone, that seems to be some pretty shoddy coding right there.


----------



## Vala (Dec 19, 2017)

Samsung S8 here and not had a single issue. It runs smoother than a baby's bottom and that's with Spotify normally playing in the background too.

Maybe ensure that ACC is the only app you have open (_This includes background apps/processes too)_and if that doesn't seem to work then you could always try clearing your game cache. Just make sure your MyNintendo account is linked first though or you'll lose your data!


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 19, 2017)

I stopped doing the garden, it doesn't crash for me, but takes way too long to get anything done.


----------



## Shele (Dec 19, 2017)

I've been getting errors for the past 2 days, but it doesn't have anything to do with the garden. It's when I'm in the middle of doing a request for a villager on the map or when I'm going from place to place on the map; I get an error and it takes me back to the title screen. Getting really annoying.


----------



## Snowbell (Dec 20, 2017)

I have been unable to change my clothes for 2 days. It was fine the morning after the update, but now EVERY TIME I try to wear something new the app crashes and my clothes don't change when I log back in. It is extremely frustrating. I'm not sure if I'll try deleting the app and re-loading it back to my phone or what. Wondering if anyone else has had this problem?


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 20, 2017)

It happened to me tonight too.  And visiting other people's gardens takes WAAAAAAY too long.


----------



## Patina (Dec 21, 2017)

Since the new 'rustic'-Update I have the same problem. 
It's weird because the game doesn't seem to notice that I am wearing a hat... I can still click 'wear'. But whenever I want to change clothes the game crashes, too...
Did your problem vanish by now? 
And if so, what did you do?


----------



## Vala (Dec 22, 2017)

This is an awful lot of problems for an awful lot of people. it might help if you post what phone you have, there might be a trend. 

Either way though I'm sure the devs are aware and working on the problem and will happily compensate those who keep crashing


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

Never had it in garden so far, but yeah I've gotten it randomly around the map :| iPhone SE here.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 22, 2017)

During the first day or two after the update I had some lags on and off, but thankfully my game didn't crash at all. Mostly the little loading wheel would just stick for a few seconds between each action. I know my game slows a bit during peak times when a lot of people are on as well, maybe that's part of the issue?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> During the first day or two after the update I had some lags on and off, but thankfully my game didn't crash at all. Mostly the little loading wheel would just stick for a few seconds between each action. I know my game slows a bit during peak times when a lot of people are on as well, maybe that's part of the issue?



Well if people are around that much in the morning my time, well I guess but it's not slow here just "lol go to title screen your game is crashed"


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 24, 2017)

This game has never crashed on me, unlike Fire Emblem Heroes, which crashes is you so much as look at it sideways. Prior to the christmas update I had a ton of lag & disconnecting that I used to attribute to poor wifi signal, except that they went away before we got a new router.


----------



## J087 (Dec 25, 2017)

Terrible lag today. Already caused me to accidentally remove a friends whom I wanted to visit....


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 25, 2017)

It happened to me just yesterday, I was watering my flowers and was about to plant some seeds,  then the game just crashes on me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey, it appears Nintendo has fixed the issues here. So there will be no crashes anymore.


----------

